# [ربي أجبني]



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أغسطس 2012)

ياربي .. يا يسوعي .. يا حبيبي.. إجبني .. ما هذا السر..ما تلك القوه..كم أنا غالي لديك انك ترعاني كما أكون مميزا عندك.. ما أجمل ان اتفاخر بمحبتك لي .. ما أجمل ان اتفاخر بأنك يا تحرمني شيئا.. ما أجمل ان أخبرهم انك لي معين وراعي .. ما تلك المحبه العظيمه..فاسد لا قيمة له.. جاهل ضال بذيئ كل ما هو بشع وغير أخلاقي أفعله..فتأتي انت يا يسوع المحبه لتمد لي يدك وتنتشلني من بين بحر الخطايا العظيم الذي أعرق فيه ..وتجعل هذا البحر هو بحر من المحبه مياهه عذبه تروي كل عطشان.. كم أنا فخور اين ابنك..ولن أفعل ما يجعلني جاحد للنعمه وغير مدرك لمحبتك.. لأني لن أجد غيرك يعزيني وقت العزاء ويشددني فلا أكون من الضعفاء..ويتمجد فى روحي فاكون أقوي الأقوياء.. يا كل ابن للمسيح ..تحسس تلك النعمه ..وتأمل تلك المحبه..وأطلب يسوعك بقوه ورجاء..ستجده ينطق فى قلبك ..ينطق فى روحك.. يظهر فى أفعالك.. أحفظ يسوعك فى روحك..واجعلها إناء المسيح الطيب .. اطلبه بتضرع.. اطلبه برجاء..ستجده قد تجسد لك فى شخصك..فتصبح صورة المسيح التي أبدا لن تكون غير جميله..بل ستحمل كل معاني المحبه.. انت ابن الملك .. فلا تجعل من نفسك ابن لأي شيء آخر .. فيا أبناء الملك .. كونوا كما يجب ان يكون عليه أبناء الملوك.. أعلنوا عن محبتكم للمسيح بأن تطلبوه فى أرواحكم .. ما أجملها من نعمه.. ما أروعها من لحظات.. ما أحلاها من أيام أقضيها بقربك يا يسوعي .. لا انت بقربي .. انت فى روحي .. ما أجمل ان تكون فى روحي ..فلا أجدك بعيد .. فلا أجدك بعيد ..فهيا تمجد فى جميع من يحتاجك وتمجد فى أرواح كل من هو لا يشعر بك في روحه ..وانقد العالم من كل القبح الذي حل به .. واجعل الجميع يعرف أننا أخوه .. أننا من أب وأم واحد .. يارب المجد .. أعلن عن شخصك القدوس .. فالعالم فى أمس الحاجه ان تلمشه بيدك... ربي إجبني ..ربي إجبنا ..واجعلني أراك فى كل أبنائك،،أجعلني أراك فى كل البشر..فتطيب النفوس ..وتهلل الأرواح فيك.. فيعرف البشر خدعة العالم.. ومكر الأيام التي جعلناها دائمه لا تنتهي ..والأيام تزول بسرعة البرق.. اطلبوا المسيح بصدق.. سيجيبكم بصدق ولن يترككم أبدا.. لن يترككم  ..إجبنا يا يسوع.. إجبنا فلا غيرك مجيب .. لك أيها الراعي الأمين أصلي .. منك انتظر الاجابه.. منك يكون الرجاء ..فظهرني وحررني ... أمين أمين


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2012)

امييين
بجد صلاة حلوة اوى
ربنا معاك يا بداية العمر​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2018)

امييين فامييين
 صلاه رائعه -- من قلب اتكسى و اتطهر بدم المسيح --
قلب لمس معنى محبه الرب و غفرانه--
 اشكرك كريس على صلاتك-- 
 ربنا يباركك


----------

